# Eberron: Forging Fury [Full and Live]



## Kerrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello folks. I've been bandying around a few ideas for a campaign, and I'm going to pitch one of them to you. I want Warforged. Several of them. Four preferably, but more will work if we have talented folks who will remain active, and less will work if we don't. I would like a balanced party, but obviously that isn't a necessity, and I can work around it if requirements persist.

*The Plot:*
You are a group of disenfranchised warforged. You may have differing motives, differing skills and differing lifestyles, however you all came together in a glade several leagues southeast of Sharn. You arrived in response to a rather mysterious summons stating "Come" with appropriate directions.

Whether out of curiosity, boredom or a longing to be under rigid and simple command again you gathered together and were put to work by an aging human noble claiming the name of Juarin. He instructed you in various menial tasks, from negotiating deals for building materials to actual menial labour in building a small stone and wood hut for him. Always he promised that this was merely a test, that you were being held together for a higher purpose. 

After several months working for him and learning to work well with each other, he has come to you one quiet summer morning asking for all of you to prepare for a journey, and to meet in the low stone building afterwards. It appears that the time to meet your higher purpose is upon you.

*The Rules:*
Warforged Only. Pitch a character concept (NOT a character sheet) with a rough bio. Tell me why your character chose their path in life, why they answered the summons, why they stuck around, and any other psychological info you feel is relevant. I need characters, not automatons. I also need characters with real guts and minds rather than powergaming goons. 

Please, I encourage you to pitch wacky characters. Not everyone has to go the way of the Juggernaut. I would like things to be balanced and interesting, while still having the common tie of being warforged and working for Juarin.

When the time comes, I will allow sources from the Eberron Campaign Setting, Races of Eberron, Sharn: City of Towers, and the "Complete" Series in addition to the core books. So don't be afraid to pitch a Warforged Warlock with an Unarmored Body, or something equally out there.

When we have a stable of four character pitches or so that I've approved of, I will update with a Rogues Gallery post to start putting sheets for approved character pitches to.

One note: If there is alot of demand I will take the best characters, not just the first characters. So if there are already four folks posted, don't feel left out, feel challenged to pitch a unique and interesting character.

Finally, I warn you. I am pretty picky about spelling, grammar and coherency. I brought this game to this forum because I believe that most of the players here are of like mind. Please prove me right, I'd hate to have to turn people away.

*Edit:* One final bit. Please, if you have access to it, read the Warforged section in Races of Eberron, as well as the Dragonshards article here on Warforged. I particularly want folks to be able to understand Warforged terminology and psychology. If you choose to play outside of those guidelines, I need to know why your character is different from the mass-produced norms.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 8, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> I also need characters with real guts and minds rather than powergaming goons.




But... aren't Warforged characters with artificial guts and minds?



> Finally, I warn you. I am pretty picky about spelling and grammar and coherency.
> 
> If there is alot of demand...




Ahem 

-Hyp.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> But... aren't Warforged characters with artificial guts and minds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, now. Just because warforged are made by people doesn't make them any less natural. People are made by people too!

As for the second part... I am sort of missing your point. Either you're pointing out my poor grammar and expecting me to notice it or I've done something else wrong. It's funny really, because all I see is maybe a problem with comma splicing which I've fixed. I'll admit right now that I'm horrible about that though. I write as I speak, and alot of times where I would pause for emphasis I will put in a comma, whether one should be there grammatically or not.

I was more worried about things like this though, as an example of a PbP game I had to walk out on before on another forum:







> Marius in greeting Flick with a brief hand shake accedently drops his holopad. Showing everyone a detailed map of the fist cavern they are going to explore. Picking it up quickly Marius hoped that no one would question him about it and descover he had already had a horrifying experiance in these dark caverns.



 This drives me crazy. He is expounding far too much on an internal monologue, treating the readers like morons, and he can't spell.


> After announcing to the two mercinarys that had arrived on time this information, Marius readied himself for the perilous journey that lye ahead.



 More from the same guy, and he was our GM. Surely you can see the difference between any errors in my posts, and the errors in his.

And we are drastically off topic.
Don't mind me, it's my first time DMing on this forum and I wanted to make sure everyone knew where I was coming from. I'm not trying to be an elitist, but I know where my limits lie and don't want to upset anyone later on if I have to turn them away.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 8, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Hey, now. Just because warforged are made by people doesn't make them any less natural. People are made by people too!








> As for the second part... I am sort of missing your point. Either you're pointing out my poor grammar and expecting me to notice it or I've done something else wrong. It's funny really, because all I see is maybe a problem with comma splicing which I've fixed. I'll admit right now that I'm horrible about that though. I write as I speak, and alot of times...




There it is again!

"alot" is not a word.

-Hyp.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Sure it is. I use it alot.

You and Microsoft Word are both out to get me. I can see it now... It never ceases to amaze me how often I use "alot" and have Word correct it for me. I don't know where I picked it up, but it's too far ingrained for me to go about changing it.
"atleast" isn't a word either. MS Word keeps trying to teach me that one too.

I will never learn. But atleast I put the right letters in the right order... even if I'm missing the all important space.

Edit: I would like to point out the irony of this post, as the final usage of "atleast" was unintended, but proved my point completely.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Not to be picky on rules, but what are some of the general rules for creation? (Stats, levels type stuff)

I've been pondering a Warforged Bard come Reforged for a while.  It seems like a very fun concept.  I've already had fun with a non-standard Warforged (Check out Carver and the PbP he's in in my sig.  He's best described as a Gnomeforged, and has been quite entertaining to play).  My worry is creation, because with his charisma penalty, it could hamper him severely.  I don't mind being not perfect or even a bit underpowered, but don't want the poor guy to be crippled.

As for spelling, well, I realy suck, but I can usually get most things correct.  As far as internal monolog, I find it can be usefull to help a GM (As a GM and player) to help a GM understand the intent of an action.  But yes, your examples, if par for the course, would have driven me nuts.

------------
Basicly, I could see my bard warforged being one of the last off the assembly line, perhaps part of an order that was canceled before he could even be trained.  Having little practical training in the military (he recieved very basic training, and even that was not particularly serious), he began to explore the life of the 'godforged', Envying the freedoms they enjoyed and yearning to explore his own lust for life.

Once the treaty was signed, he spent time wandering taverns, observing people, till a wandering soul took him and mentored him in the ways of people and the bard.  As he wanderd as a bard, he heard wind of the reforged, and their embrace of living life, and he has begun to seek it out ever since.

He's hoping that the invitation is perhaps an invite from the Reforged to teach him their ways, though he knows that is unlikely.
-------

I'd flesh it out more.  That's 5 minutes of me sort of brainstorming/typing.  I usually write out longer background and run them though word to check spelling and such.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 8, 2005)

North, Quartermaster Command Model QK-94.

*Background*

North was created near the end of the Last War as a commander for an entirely warforged mobile supply unit. Basically, North was trained by House Cannith to be a quartermaster for Karrnath. North’s unit was mostly responsible for keeping up the armor, weapons, and Warforged of some of the farthest extended units in the Karnathi military. The Karrns felt that warforged could make the perfect supply train: they get the supplies where they are going soonest, and teaching them to do things like repair armor is a skill that they have a large amount of self-interest in learning due to feelings of self-preservation. Due to his position in the military, North saw little actual combat in the Last War, only the aftermath of combat.

After Thronehold, North felt cheated that he, amongst the most sophisticated war machines House Cannith built for the war, was under used in the fighting. Since at the end of the war he felt warforged were treated as little more than property in Karnnath, North decided that he needed to find a country to serve that actually valued the war machine he was designed to be. Breland, pushing hardest for Warforged independence, seemed just the place. North smuggled himself out of Karrnath, and traveled south to Breland, seeking work and a chance to prove he was made for combat.  When he received a summons to meet with other warforged shortly after arriving in Breland, he answered it as it promised adventure and a chance to flex the fighting muscles he was never allowed to use in the war.  The early tasks set by Juarin were right down North's alley: organization of goods and services, repair work, and building were second nature to North: but so was his impatience at again being offered a chance to prove his worth in combat, and once again, not being able to do so.  Only the comraderie North felt with his fellow warforged has kept him from walking out so far.  The assurance that the tests are over, and the real tasks are soon beginning has cemented his interest.

Personality

North wants a place for warforged to have in this world above all else. He is idealistic well past the point of reality at times, but when these ideals get him into tough scrapes his quick-thinking and adventurous attitude tends to get him out of trouble. North is fiercley loyal to his friends and only counts those who have tried to kill him, or try to stop warforged from being a part of society, as enemies.

North is never afraid to step up into the leadership role for which he was designed, and he likes managing goods and having items that are useful at hand. He isn’t very good at assigning value of things in terms of money, and sees all objects as their value to the operation at hand. North, like many warforged, respects a good chain of command. If he sees someone as his superior, or at least the most knowledgeable in a particular situation, he gladly steps aside and allows others to take the lead.

Appearance

North was designed with adamantine plating that resembled commander’s armor. This is what was intended to distinguish him as an officer-warforged model. The only article of clothing North wears is a thick black leather belt with silver studs.

Classes

I plan on being a fighter/artificer eventually going the path of spellcarved soldier if allowed


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not to be picky on rules, but what are some of the general rules for creation? (Stats, levels type stuff)



I purposefully didn't mention it so that people would avoid writing up character sheets right away, thus forcing you guys to work out the story rather than the statistics. Don't worry about crippled characters though - I'll be pretty generous with stats, probably going with a high point buy.



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Note: If we are starting at a higher level I will add to his history some (probably a good bit about him working in the warforged "undergound railroad" of Karrnath, helping fellow warforged escape their slavery.



Nah. We're starting fresh and new at first level - so you've had some experience living, maybe some experience fighting, but you haven't had much of a chance to really flesh out your lives since the treaty of Thronehold was put into place. I'll probably advance you guys relatively quickly because PbP games have a tendency to drag, but it won't be ridiculous, I'm a firm believer that Eberron is made for low level characters. When the highest level NPC created for the setting is only ECL 14 or so, then it's fairly evident that the world is pretty low level.

Also guys, remember, it's very important that you explain explicitly why you answered the summons. The concept of the party is that you already know each other rather well, so running up a few short lines on why you're here and why you've stayed is vital to keep the group together.

Otherwise, it looks good, we've got our first two 'forged.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 8, 2005)

Done and done.  I promise, I wasn't asking for higher levels...just pointing out I could expand if needed.  Looking foward to it!


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> I purposefully didn't mention it so that people would avoid writing up character sheets right away, thus forcing you guys to work out the story rather than the statistics. Don't worry about crippled characters though - I'll be pretty generous with stats, probably going with a high point buy.



Great.  The unfortunate reality is to make a somewhat enjoyable bard, you need a few good stats, and it's worse when you have a racial penalty to your stats.  I do understand your idea of not offering it up first.  It's all good.

Like I said, once I actualy do start to stat him up, I'll probably fill in more of the details.   It's part of how I work a character up.  It's a combo of statting and rping life.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2005)

Well. I'm a little worried about overextending myself. I have, in about a week, started a game, joined another, and submitted characters or promised to do so in several more. On top of that, I just got a job. But, you've been quite helpful in Devil's Plow, and this really sounds cool. I'll post a character bio tomorrow-I'm far too tired right now to produce decent writing.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds fair Ringmereth, it'll be a pleasure to play with you if you can manage to fit us in. Besides, if you start slacking on the posts, I love killing PCs (inactive ones, not active folks,) so it's a win-win situation.


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Sounds fair Ringmereth, it'll be a pleasure to play with you if you can manage to fit us in. Besides, if you start slacking on the posts, I love killing PCs (inactive ones, not active folks,) so it's a win-win situation.



Dead PC's are't much fun.  They don't fight and they don't run.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 9, 2005)

I've toyed with a couple ideas, but none of them approached the concept of a Warforged necromancer. As a note, I don't have Races of Eberron, though I did read the Dragonshards article. If anything's severely amiss, feel free to point it out:

Agarndas

Biography: Agarndas, formerly known as F-92, emerged from the bowels of House Cannith five years ago, during the latter part of the Last War. He was assigned to a unit, called the Forgekeepers, with the responsibility of magically maintaining and repairing Warforged Titans. Rarely exposed to people of flesh and blood, his experince during the war was one of constant contact with fellow Warforged, from fellow Forgekeepers, who he quickly bonded with, to frontline commanders and warriors. His only contact with humans and other organic races was during occasional inspections from politicans and commanders. By the end of the Last War, the only beings he identified with were fellow creatures of metal and wood. All the same, he was thrust out of the employ of House Cannith and into Sharn, and a new world. 

While the first days following his dismissal were disorienting and frightening, he quickly began to learn about the world of humanoids. He observed them with interest, noting their weaknesses: their fragile bodies that wither and die of age, their conflicts within their own races and groups, and their inexplicable hatred for things and ideas of their own making-such as himself. Their distaste for reminders of the war, such as his fellow Warforged, served no practical purpose, especially when considering that blame for the war rests squarely on their shoulders, not his. 

The Warforged began making a study of humanoids and, in particular, their relation to the magic he had formerly worked to repair Titans. While most of his work involved observing humans-he favored making trips into criminal-infested parts of Sharn-he also began studying their bodies. While he found it odd that, after so many years of killing each other by the thousands, the city frowned so heavily on the death of a single man or woman, he avoided trouble by searching sewers and allys for corpses. In doing so, he encountered numerous interesting persons, living and dead, including another wizard (though not of mechanical origin) who found him examining a body. The man, a necromancer, taught the Warforged basic spells relating to life and death in organic beings. While Agarndas was no closer to understanding humans after the experince, he found his newfound magic interesting nonetheless. The necromancer gave him a second, equally important gift-his name, Agarndas, meaning 'Flesh-forge' in Quori. The Warforged adopted this name for himself in place of his old designation.

The warforged managed to perform his research undisturbed in the lowest parts of the City of Towers until he was found one night by the city guard while magically blasting a dead body, formerly owned by a member of the guard. He was hauled off to prison-a source of puzzlement to him, as it was plainly obvious that the man was already quite dead, and therefore no longer in need of his body-and spent several weeks there before he was scheduled to be transported to a more secure location. In a freak lightning rail accident, though, the ligher-than-normal carriage lost control and crashed only a few miles outside the city. Agarndas escaped unharmed, retrieved his possessions from an injured sentry, and ran away. He eventually found a small town, where he stayed in hiding and continued his observations of humanity. Several weeks later, he heard a summons from the east. Since his supply of interesting persons in the town was running thin and he suspected that the guard in Sharn would sooner or later track him down, he decided to heed the call. 

Appearance: Agarndas has an average body for a warforged. Due to his status as a support unit, his composite plating is of ordinary steel and wood. His body still is covered (mostly) in white paint, an indication of his support role, but it has begun to wear off after countless days scouring the sewers of Sharn for bodies. He stands slightly shorter than most of his fellows, and has eyes that glow an unusually dark shade. He carries a sack containing his material wealth-his spellbook, a few relics of the war, and some coin.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Kerrs, I think I'm going to bow out for now.  I've got a little too much going on at the moment, and don't want your game to suffer if I've stretched myself.  Keep me in mind as an alt, and I'll lurk for a bit


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 10, 2005)

Bront: Sounds fair. I hope you can make it into the game... things look to be starting slowly and I'll probably be bumping this one around to keep interest in it, so you may have your chance to play yet.

Ringmereth: It looks good for a bio, but I find the name an interesting choice. Warforged either choose names for themselves based on some newfound belief after they have left the war, or they maintain their individual designation from the war which is based on a human word of some form (for example, there are alot of WF characters out there named Seven, Thirteen and Twenty Nine.) So perhaps a little explanation on the odd name could be given - maybe a gift from the Necromancer, or something similar.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

We'll see where I'm at when you're all full and ready to play.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 10, 2005)

Edited in the origin of his name, shamelessly using your very logical idea of him recieving the name from the necromancer.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 12, 2005)

This, my friends, is a shameless bump.

We're still looking for two warforged character concepts.

Perhaps giving some starting stats will entice folks to join up.

I like organic characters, and this is going to be a roleplay heavy experience, so I'm going to allow you to choose from a couple different kinds of stat-generation - but you only get to choose once, and you have to live with the choice you make. You can choose to go with a 32-point buy system, or I can roll some dice for you using the 5d6 drop the lowest two method. This method can result in scores equivalent to a 50-point buy... but it can also result in scores equivalent to a 20-point buy, so it's really a craps shoot.

If you opt for the dice, I will roll only once, and you will be stuck with the rolls you get (to be moved around as you see fit) and I expect you to roleplay accordingly. For example, if you get better rolls than 32-point buy could give you, I expect you to play your character as better than average. If you get worse... I expect your character to be debilitated and whatnot.

Your characters are first level, and they must be Warforged. I will allow sources from the Eberron Campaign Setting, Races of Eberron, Sharn: City of Towers, and the "Complete" Series in addition to the core books. As new sources come out (such as the Five Nations book and the Explorer's Handbook) I will update folks on what is allowed as it arrives in my happy little hands.

Enjoy.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm interested! I had glanced at this game a few days ago, but thought it was full. I'm thinking along the lines of a warforged Paladin of the Silver Flame. I've actually got a pretty detailed concept worked out and will post it when I get home from work tonight. I have all the eberron books out so far except for the Five Nations.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 12, 2005)

How much gear do we start with?  Class Avg, class max or do you roll for us?

PS:  5 nations doesn't have much for warforged...sadly.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 12, 2005)

Hmmmm. Tough choice. According to my quick trial, the average for the 5d6 roll is a 34-point equivalent, so you end up a little bit ahead. However, the probability of getting a 17 or 18 is low, about a 1/3rd chance of getting one in 6 rolls. The lowest I rolled in 9 trials was an 8, and the highest was an 18-but there are many more occurances of the former than the latter. Also, the odds of rolling a 3 for a stat with this system are 1:7776. 

Anyway, in consideration of that, I'll be taking the dice. Roll away, Kerrz.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 12, 2005)

Dice me up! Let's see what Lady Luck has to offer


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 12, 2005)

Alright. d'Anconia, welcome to the group. If Bront wants in, then we're good to go. If not, then we're still accepting more applications.

ShaggySellsword: Class Max. Juarin has outfitted you rather well.

Ringmereth: Ahh, my first sucker! Since you were brave enough to go first, I'll let you take your choice. There's the set of rolls I actually made first: 14/13/12/11/11/10 (23pts). This would be fair to anyone else who chooses the dice and lead to some interesting RP ("Why was I built so differently?"), as I won't give the option I'm giving you to anyone else. Or, you can say that fairness is for suckers and take the second set of rolls that I made out of pity: 16/16/15/14/11/11 (40pts).

d'Anconia: You have 17/14/13/12/11/11 (34pts).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 12, 2005)

I should have asked this earlier...how much of my XP reserve can I use to make starting scrolls?

Also, do I need to roll for success in making the scrolls?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 12, 2005)

You can use the whole craft reserve right away if you want. Don't use any XP though. You CANNOT go into the negatives (contrary to what my ignorant butt said just five minutes ago...)

Note that to use the whole reserve... you would have to spend 750gp I think... so I don't think it'll be an issue.

Edit: And yes, I have to roll for success.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 12, 2005)

```
North
Male Personality Warforged Artificer 1 (Racial substitution level)
Medium Living Construct
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: None
Region: Karrnath
Height: 6' 5''
Weight: 298 lbs
Skin: Adamantine
Eyes: Green
Age: 4 years.

Action Points: 5

Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 16 (+3)
Wis: 6 (-2)
Cha: 12 (+1) 

Class and Racial Abilities: +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha 
light fortification, 
living construct traits 
Con score 
no low-light or darkvision 
not immune to mind-affecting effects 
immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, and energy drain
cannot heal damage naturally 
subject to critical hits, effects requiring a Fort save, death from massive damage, nonlethal damage, stunning, ability damage, ability drain, and death effects and necromancy effects 
can use the Run action 
can be affected by spells that affect both living creatures and constructs 
does not need to eat, sleep or breath 
responds differently to going below 0 hit points 
can be raised or resurrected. 
Proficient with all simple weapons, with light and medium armor, and shields (but not tower shields). 
Infusions 
artificer knowledge +4 (DC 15 determines if item has magical aura) 
artisan bonus (+2 on UMD checks with scrolls) 
disable trap 
item creation 
craft reserve (17 xp) 
infuse self.

Hit Dice: 1d6+2
HP: 8
AC: 21 (+1 Dex, +8 adamantine body, +2 shield) Touch – 11, Flat-footed – 20
DR: 2/adamantine
ACP: –7 (Heavy Armor)
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 20ft (normally 30, Heavy Armor)

Saves:
Fortitude +2 [0 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +0 [+2 base, -2 Wis]

BAB: +0
Melee Atk: +2 (1d8+2/x2/B/P, morningstar)
Melee Atk: +2 (1d4+2/19-20/P or S, dagger)
Ranged Atk: +1 (1d4+2/19-20/10 ft./P or S, dagger)
Ranged Atk: +1 (1d8/19-20/80 ft./P, light crossbow)
Touch Infusion: +2 (as infusion)

Skills:
Concentration: +6 [4 ranks, +2 Con]
Craft (armorsmithing) +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Craft (weaponsmithing) +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Disable Device +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Search +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Spellcraft +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Use Magic Device +5 [4 ranks, +1 Cha]

Feats:
Scribe Scroll (artificer bonus 1st level)
Adamantine Body (1st level)

Languages: Common

Infusions per day (DC +3)
1st – 3

Craft Reserve: 17

Equipment

Gear

Heavy steel shield – 20gp (15 lbs) [held in right hand]
light crossbow - 35 gp (4.0 lbs) [slung over right shoulder]
10 bolts - 1 gp (1.0 lbs) [slung over left shoulder]
Dagger – 2gp (1 lb) [on belt]
Morningstar – 8gp (6 lbs) [on belt]
Spell Component Pouch - 5 gp (2 lbs) [on belt]
Belt pouch 1gp (1/2 lb) [on belt]
1 gp and 3 sp [in belt pouch]
Identification papers – 2 gp [in belt pouch]
Travel Papers- 2 sp [in belt pouch]
Backpack - 2 gp (2 lbs) [on back]
Warforged Repair Kit - 50 gp (1 lb) [in backpack]
Weaponsmith's tools - 5 gp (5 lbs) [in backpack]
Thieve's Tools - 30 gp (1 lb) [in backpack]
Total weight carried – 38.5 lbs, light load.
```
~~~~~

Appearance: North was designed with adamantine plating that resembled Karrnathi commander’s armor. This is what was intended to distinguish him as an officer-warforged model. The only article of clothing North wears is a thick black leather belt with silver studs.  His backpack, when opened, contains a wide variety of tools for nearly every occasion.

Personality:  Above all else, North wants a place for warforged in this post-war world. At times he is idealistic well past the point of reality, but when these ideals get him into tough scrapes his quick-thinking and adventurous attitude tends to get him out of trouble. North is fiercley loyal to his friends and only counts those who have tried to kill him or stop warforged from being a part of society as enemies.

North is never afraid to step up into the leadership role for which he was designed and he likes managing goods and having items that are useful at hand. He isn’t very good at assigning values to things in terms of money.  He sees all objects in terms of their potential value to the operation at hand. North, like many warforged, respects a good chain of command. If he sees someone as his superior, or at least the most knowledgeable in a particular situation, he gladly steps aside and allows others to take the lead.

Background: North was created near the end of the Last War as a commander for an entirely warforged mobile supply unit. Basically, North was trained by House Cannith to be a quartermaster for Karrnath. North’s unit was primarily responsible for keeping up the armor, weapons, and Warforged of some of the farthest extended units in the Karnathi military. The Karrns felt that warforged could make the perfect supply train: they get the supplies where they are going soonest, and teaching them to do things like repair armor is a skill that they have a large amount of self-interest in learning due to feelings of self-preservation. Due to his position in the military, North saw little actual combat in the Last War, only the aftermath of combat.

After Thronehold, North felt cheated that he, amongst the most sophisticated war machines House Cannith built for the war, was underused in the fighting. Since at the end of the war he felt warforged were treated as little more than property in Karnnath, North decided that he needed to find a country to serve that actually valued the war machine he was designed to be. Breland, pushing hardest for Warforged independence, seemed just the place. North smuggled himself out of Karrnath, and traveled south to Breland, seeking work and a chance to prove he was made for combat. When he received a summons to meet with other warforged shortly after arriving in Breland, he answered it as it promised adventure and a chance to flex the fighting muscles he was never allowed to use in the war. The early tasks set by Juarin were right down North's alley: organization of goods and services, repair work, and building were second nature to North.  Unfortunately, so was his impatience at again being promised a chance to prove his worth in combat, and once again not being able to do so. Only the comraderie North felt with his fellow warforged has kept him from walking out so far. The assurance that the tests are over, and that the real tasks are soon beginning has cemented his interest.

As for scroll creation: I have enough money for three attempts.  I'd like to keep trying on the first until it's successful, If I am successful on try 1, then move to scroll #2, if I am successful on the first try of #2, THEN move to #3.  These are 1st level scrolls, so they should cost me 12.5 gp and 1 xp per attempt.  Their DC is 21.  Here goes nothing!

1. Magic Missile
2. Obscuring Mist
3. Faerie Fire


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Dice me up, unless you don't mind me using invisable castle (I always use my screen name).

My roll : Link 
FYI, Previous roll was for Mel, my changeling rogue in one of the other games on these boards.
(3,5,4)=12
(6,4,6)=16
(6,6,6)=18
(6,6,6)=18
(5,5,4)=14
(2,5,4)=11
55 point buy.  Wow.

If you chose to roll yourself, I'll understand, if not, I'll crunch him up tonight.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 12, 2005)

Just a post to note, before anyone gets here first -- I'm interested.  Though now that I look back, it's really up to Bront, who was first, so perhaps an alternate of some sort.

[goes to fiddle with various Eberron books]


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Just a post to note, before anyone gets here first -- I'm interested.  Though now that I look back, it's really up to Bront, who was first, so perhaps an alternate of some sort.
> 
> [goes to fiddle with various Eberron books]



You'd be the 4th, so go nuts and make a background


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 12, 2005)

Bront: Go ahead with that. It's ridiculous... but we can deal with ridiculous as long as it's fair. That's why I allowed everyone the chance. Besides... there is nothing more ridiculous than a warforged bard - so he might as well be a SKILLED warforged bard..

Shaggy: You rolled a 13 and an 11, failing your first attempt. You rolled a 6 and an 8, failing your second attempt. You rolled two 7s for your third attempt. My dice must hate you.

Amy: Work up a character. I'm willing to accept a fifth, simply because I'm sure someone is going to bail out sooner or later.

That makes the cast of characters up to be:
Ringmereth - Warforged Necromancer
d'Anconia - Warforged Paladin of the Silver Flame
Bront - Warforged Bard
ShaggySpellsword - Warforged Artificer
Amy Kou'Ai - Warforged Mystery (To be determined later)

That closes up the ranks, from now on we'll be accepting a couple alts if folks are interested, otherwise we're good to go. Get your characters in as soon as possible and I'll go over them.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Ahh, I missed d'Anconia.

Thanks Kerrz.  I did it fair for all to see, just in case it got rediculous


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, there's that post that says, "If Bront wants in, we're good to go"...  Also I think between a Warforged paladin, wizard, artificer, and bard, I may be a bit out of ideas.  ^.^;

Though, things I can think of offhand might be a Warforged cleric of the mystical and insightful sort, or a Warforged psion who's a prototype model, created because House Cannith (or someone) was influenced through some Dreaming Dark corruption.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Cleric or Psion/Psi-war could be quite usefull to the party.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 12, 2005)

I must warn you, I have no idea how to use psionics, nor do I really have much interest in them.

You're free to make whatever choice you want, I'm just warning you that I will probably screw up alot if you choose to go that way. Then again, I will probably screw up alot anyway.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

I just started dealing with Psionics myself.  A Psi-Warrior doesn't have enough powers to get into a lot of rules trouble, and in general, the powers aren't too bad.

Since you can always look up the power at www.d20srd.org or in any SRD, it's not as hard to deal with as it could be.

And don't worry about screwing up.  We'll be here, like vultures, poised to ridicule you to no end when you do.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, to be honest, I'm somewhat disinclined to play a manifester if the GM isn't interested in them -- it really requires GM cooperation to be interesting, rather than just having you be a slightly more powerful caster who has no access to usable items.

I'd also like to play a warforged artificer who eventually becomes a Spellcarved Soldier, but I think that probably two artificers are enough... hmm.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 12, 2005)

Just to give a few quick notes on how I see my character background emerging. I'm not sure what the official stance of the Silver Flame church is on Warforged is, but if it's ok with Kerrz, here I was thinking something along the lines of the following (keep in mind this may contradict the ECS, I was just thinking about it at work today):

The church does not think highly of Warforged. In fact, the church, until recently, did not have an official position on Warforged, but many in the hierarchy held the view, shared by much of the populace, that warforged are not people, but very advanced machines. The reason that there had been no official position by the church is that there have never been warforged interested in the clergy, and any scattering of ‘forged worshippers that the Silver Flame attracts are undoubtedly viewed by the hierarchy with bemused resignation, but not with any type of hostility. Although this hasn’t been too much of a problem, as the number of their warforged worshippers can probably be counted on one hand. 

You can imagine, therefore, the consternation that greeted the arrival of Flame (my character) in (the big temple of the Silver Flame in Thrane – I don’t have my books for reference right now) claiming to have received a vision from the voice within the flame telling him that he was called to be a Paladin. The attending priest politely (if rather nervously) asked the ‘forged to wait in the temple, as he went and consulted with his superiors. So, Flame waited. And waited. And waited. Finally, after 5 days of rushed meeting between the hierarchy, during which Flame sat in unending prayer (attracting quite a gathering of curious onlookers in the process), he was told by the hierarchy that he must be mistaken, because Warforged just cannot become priest or paladins because, quite simply, they are machines. After a few minutes of resigned protestation (Flame had encountered this sort of bigotry before), 

Flame left, with his head hung low. How could this have happened? Hadn’t the flame spoken to him, telling him this was his destiny? Was he mistaken? He had thought this was his purpose in life, a purpose he had lacked since the day he came out of the forges. As one of the last to be forged, Flame had never seen combat. In fact, before he was even 3 months into his training by the Canniths, the Thronehold treaties were signed and he was freed. Free, but with no understanding of what was occurring. So, he worked several odd jobs for a while, trying to come to terms with a life he was never intended to lead. And then, the vision. What a glorious thing! He finally had purpose to his life, granted he didn’t know much about the Church of the Silver Flame at first, but he learned. He spent days talking with a local priest, who was slightly bewildered, but generally accepting of Flame – completely unlike his colleagues in Thrane. 

So you can imagine the emotional turmoil that enveloped him as he began to make his way back to Sharn. His purpose, his hope for something greater had been, quite unexpectedly, yanked from him. However, halfway home, he had another vision. In this vision, the flame told him to ignore the hierarchy. Her power would be manifest through him for all to see. One day, she promised. One day the entire church will see warforged no differently than they see humans or elves or any other race. An he, Flame, was to be one of the people who opened the eyes of the world to the reality of the warforged.

So, when Flame received the summons from Juarin, he was hungry to begin fulfilling his destiny. He hoped that he would encounter other forged who felt the same.

(How's that sound, Kerr? if it's to big a departure from the ECS for you, just let me know and I'll work up somthing else)


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 12, 2005)

In light of Bront's absolutely insane roll, I think I'll go for the latter set of stats, with the justification of playing a wizard, who would have some difficulties getting by with a 14 Int. My character sheet shall follow shortly.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 12, 2005)

The Official Stance on Warforged and the Flame:

From http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ebds/20050711a


			
				Keith Baker said:
			
		

> The Silver Flame: The Church of the Silver Flame has much to offer the warforged. The Flame itself is not an anthropomorphic deity, and it is not supposed to have created or shaped human civilization. Instead, it can guide a warrior and empower her in the battle against evil. Warforged that fear death may take comfort in the concept of immortality through the Flame, since noble souls are said to bond with the Flame after death. Most importantly, the church is a militant order, and for the warforged soldier who feels lost without a war, the Church of the Silver Flame offers an anchor and a chance to take part in a battle that will never end -- the struggle against evil itself.
> 
> Many in the church still feel that the warforged do not have souls and are not the equals of the true servants of the Flame. However, as more warforged join the church, cardinals, ministers, and templars alike are being impressed with the dedication and good works performed by these tireless servants of the light.




So to sum it up: You were close... but your character is too young to be treated that way. Undoubtedly Thrane would have bought Warforged for the war effort. Some of them would have followed the example of the other soldiers and begun to believe in the Flame. Some other Warforged would have come to the calling during the war. Your character is not that old. So you can either make him older, and have served in the war, or you can make him get shut out by the lower, pigheaded clergy, but after travelling to Flamekeep the clergy accept him into the church on a probationary basis.

This is why I asked you folks to read the Dragonshards articles. They're really really handy, and I consider them Canon.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 12, 2005)

And here's the character sheet: 

Agarndas
Race: Warforged
Class: Necromancer 1 (Illusion and Enchantment prohibited)
Hit Dice: 1d4+3, 7 HP
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 15 (+2 armor +3 dex)
Touch: 13
Flat-footed: 12 
BAB/Grapple: +0/+0
Attack: Heavy Crossbow +3 (1d10, 19-20 x2), Quarterstaff +0 (1d6), Slam +0 (1d4)
Full Attack: Heavy Crossbow +3 (1d10, 19-20 x2), Quarterstaff +0 (1d6), Slam +0 (1d4)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: Spells
Special Qualities: Familiar, Warforged Traits
Saves: Con +3, Ref +3, Will +3
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 16, Con 17, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 9
Skills: 20 pts: Concentration +7 [4], Decipher Script +5 [2], Knowledge (arcana) +7 [4], Knowledge (local) +6 [3], Knowledge (religion) +6 [3], Spellcraft +7 [4]
Feats: Scribe Scroll, Improved Initiative
Languages: Common
Alignment: Neutral
Gender: Male Personality
Age: 5
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 254 lbs
Diety: None
Action Points: 5

Spells:
Memorized
0: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance
1st: Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Repair Light Damage
Known
0: All (except Illusion and Enchantment)
1st: Identify, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Repair Light Damage, Shield, True Strike
Save DCs
0: 13
1st: 14

Inventory: 
Quarterstaff
Heavy Crossbow (50)
Bolts x20 (2)
Backback (2)
Spell Component Pouch (5)
Spellbook
Torches x5 (.05)
Flint and Steel (1)
Parchment x5 (1)
Vial of Ink (8)
Inkpen (.1)
10 gp, 8 sp, 5 cp

Biography: Agarndas, formerly known as F-92, emerged from the bowels of House Cannith five years ago, during the latter part of the Last War. He was assigned to a unit, called the Forgekeepers, with the responsibility of magically maintaining and repairing Warforged Titans. Rarely exposed to people of flesh and blood, his experince during the war was one of constant contact with fellow Warforged, from fellow Forgekeepers, who he quickly bonded with, to frontline commanders and warriors. His only contact with humans and other organic races was during occasional inspections from politicans and commanders. By the end of the Last War, the only beings he identified with were fellow creatures of metal and wood. All the same, he was thrust out of the employ of House Cannith and into Sharn, and a new world.

While the first days following his dismissal were disorienting and frightening, he quickly began to learn about the world of humanoids. He observed them with interest, noting their weaknesses: their fragile bodies that wither and die of age, their conflicts within their own races and groups, and their inexplicable hatred for things and ideas of their own making-such as himself. Their distaste for reminders of the war, such as his fellow Warforged, served no practical purpose, especially when considering that blame for the war rests squarely on their shoulders, not his.

The Warforged began making a study of humanoids and, in particular, their relation to the magic he had formerly worked to repair Titans. While most of his work involved observing humans-he favored making trips into criminal-infested parts of Sharn-he also began studying their bodies. While he found it odd that, after so many years of killing each other by the thousands, the city frowned so heavily on the death of a single man or woman, he avoided trouble by searching sewers and allys for corpses. In doing so, he encountered numerous interesting persons, living and dead, including another wizard (though not of mechanical origin) who found him examining a body. The man, a necromancer, taught the Warforged basic spells relating to life and death in organic beings. While Agarndas was no closer to understanding humans after the experince, he found his newfound magic interesting nonetheless. The necromancer gave him a second, equally important gift-his name, Agarndas, meaning 'Flesh-forge' in Quori. The Warforged adopted this name for himself in place of his old designation.

The warforged managed to perform his research undisturbed in the lowest parts of the City of Towers until he was found one night by the city guard while magically blasting a dead body, formerly owned by a member of the guard. He was hauled off to prison-a source of puzzlement to him, as it was plainly obvious that the man was already quite dead, and therefore no longer in need of his body-and spent several weeks there before he was scheduled to be transported to a more secure location. In a freak lightning rail accident, though, the ligher-than-normal carriage lost control and crashed only a few miles outside the city. Agarndas escaped unharmed, retrieved his possessions from an injured sentry, and ran away. He eventually found a small town, where he stayed in hiding and continued his observations of humanity. Several weeks later, he heard a summons from the east. Since his supply of interesting persons in the town was running thin and he suspected that the guard in Sharn would sooner or later track him down, he decided to heed the call.

Appearance: Agarndas has an average body for a warforged. Due to his status as a support unit, his composite plating is of ordinary steel and wood. His body still is covered (mostly) in white paint, an indication of his support role, but it has begun to wear off after countless days scouring the sewers of Sharn for bodies. He stands slightly shorter than most of his fellows, and has eyes that glow an unusually dark shade. He carries a sack containing his material wealth-his spellbook, a few relics of the war, and some coin.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 12, 2005)

Kerrz,
Sorry about that. Like I said, it was an idea I thought up and fleshed out at work today, without any real access to any of my gaming materials or time to read up on this at wizards.com. I'll rework my background tonight and post a revised history (promise I'll be better informed this time ) 

Although, I'm not sure how my character would be able to coexist with a LE Necromancer, so I might just scrap the Paladin idea all together and come up with another fighter-type that's less of a goody-two-shoes to keep any intraparty strife to a minimum!


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 13, 2005)

I was about to mention the whole Paladin/Necromancer thing.

By the way, I've worked out what I'm going to make -- I think I'm going to go for a fighter/wizard type.  She'll probably have been one of the talented warforged to have undergone training and fitted with special materials in Cyre to become a Spellcarved Soldier, but the tragedy that turned the nation into the Mournland interrupted her training.  One of her main motivations is to learn how to unite the art of magic and the art of battle, so that she can finally earn a place in the organization that she thinks of as hers by birthright.  Or possibly forgeright.  While she does value her own martial abilities, the devastation of Cyre and the death of most of her fellow friends and trainees taught her that the greatest battle is the fight for peace; as a result, since her exile she's made herself available as a sellsword to those she is confident have the interests of Khorvaire in mind, and she has a deep investment in preventing the loss of innocent lives.

Anyway, Kerrz, if that sounds okay -- roll the dice for me.  Hopefully it won't be too terrible to break the concept.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 13, 2005)

By the way, Ringmereth -- Warforged have _no_ bonus languages.  Terrible, but true.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 13, 2005)

And if we get there-havn't TWO Spellcarved Soldiers wouldn't be a bad thing...cause, um, I was hoping to take North that way.  It would be cool seeing two who got there by different Paths


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 13, 2005)

Is there any logical reason why they can't learn languages? I sure can't think of any, but if that's the rules, I'll get rid of those. Doesn't make much sense, though.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, warforged can _learn_ languages, but they don't start having learned any; considering that they were made for battle, there probably was no reason for them to need to.  It's also one of the (admittedly exceedingly small) balancing factors for the race.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 13, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Is there any logical reason why they can't learn languages? I sure can't think of any, but if that's the rules, I'll get rid of those. Doesn't make much sense, though.



Bonus languages are learned by smart little Dwarves and Humans while they're growing up. Warforged have a matter of months in which to learn all of the skills which a standard first level character takes 20 years (for a human) to 110 years (for an elf) to learn. Their trainers only speak common. When do they have time during their formative years to learn a whole new language, and why would they be taught one?

Besides... "Select your character's bonus languages (if any) from the list found in his or her race's description" and for Warforged "Bonus Languages: None"

Amy: 16/16/14/11/10/10 (33pts) Gonna be a hard press for a fighter/mage, but if you put the 11 in con, you'll come out with 13.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Amy: 16/16/14/11/10/10 (33pts) Gonna be a hard press for a fighter/mage, but if you put the 11 in con, you'll come out with 13.



Those are fairly nice for a fighter/mage actualy.  16 in Int and either Dex or Str, depending on how you're going, with 10 in wis and cha, you'll end up with 2 8s, but that's not that horendus, and the 14 and 11 can go in the other physical stat and Charisma.  Gives you a fighter/mage with little common sense or personality, but that fits a warforged fairly well.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Those are fairly nice for a fighter/mage actualy.  16 in Int and either Dex or Str, depending on how you're going, with 10 in wis and cha, you'll end up with 2 8s, but that's not that horendus, and the 14 and 11 can go in the other physical stat and Charisma.  Gives you a fighter/mage with little common sense or personality, but that fits a warforged fairly well.




That's exactly what I'd decided on, actually -- probably be STR-based and then go Spellsword to reduce ASF before Spellcarved Soldier.  I think she's going to be reticent and hard to know, but have a complicated inner life and deep thoughts.  ...I have the feeling I can tell what her relationship with the bard is going to be.  >.>


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 13, 2005)

```
Name: Wander	Player: Amy Kou'ai
Class and Level: Fighter 1
Race: Human	Alignment: Chaotic Good		Deity: N/A
Allegiances: Cyre, House Cannith, Spellcarved Soldiers
Size: M		Age: 3		Gender: Female
Height: 6'0"	Weight: 278 lbs.

Str: 16 +3      Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 11 +0      BAB: +1         HP: 13 (1d10+3)
Con: 16 +3      Grapple: +1     DR: 2/Adamantine
Int: 16 +3      Speed: 20'      AP: 5
Wis:  8 -1      Init: +1        Spell Save: +3
Cha:  8 -1      ACP: -5         Spell Fail: 35%

            Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:       10    +8    +0    +0    -      -     +0    18
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 18

                  Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:              +2    +3          +5
Ref:               +0    +0          +0
Will:              +0    -1          -1


Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Greatsword              +4       2d6+4      19-20/x2
Slam                    +4       1d4+4            x2

Languages: Common

Abilities:
RACIAL (WARFORGED)
· Living Construct Traits
· Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease,
  nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause
  the sickened condition, and energy drain.
· Light Fortification (Ex): When a critical hit or
  sneak attack is scored on a warforged, there is
  a 25% chance that the critical hit or sneak
  attack is negated and damage is instead rolled
  normally.

CLASS
· None

Feats: Adamantine Body, Power Attack

Skill Points: 20       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration               2    +3   +0     +5
Craft (Weaponsmithing)      4    +3   +2     +9
Jump                        4    +3   -5     +2
Knowledge (Arcana)          2    +3   +0     +5
Spellcraft                  2    +3   +0     +5

Equipment:               Cost   Weight
Explorer's Outfit         0 gp  0.0 lb
Greatsword               50 gp	8.0 lb

Backpack                  2 gp  2.0 lb
Identification Papers     2 gp  0.0 lb
Traveling Papers          2 sp  0.0 lb
Masterwork Smith's Tools 55 gp  5.0 lb

Total Weight: 15 lb     Money: 135 gp 8 sp 0 cp

                    Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift   Push
Max Weight:          76   153   230    460   1150
```

Background: Wander was manufactured shortly before the end of the war, one of the few special warforged who were outfitted with the silver tracery necessary to join the elite Cyran Spellcarved Soldiers.  She spent several months training in the city of Making with several of her fellow warforged in order to develop the martial prowess necessary to join the legion.  Unfortunately, before her arcane training was finished and her tracery was activated, the Day of Mourning devastated both her city and her entire nation, and she was one of the few in her unit to have made it out undamaged.  It was during her experience of surviving the Mourning and watching the death and destruction that it rained down upon her nation that she realized that greatest battle is the fight for peace.

After making it to Breland and New Cyre, Wander convened with the Spellcarved Soldiers in Sharn when called by Merrix d'Cannith, but was turned away as she hadn't developed mastery over the arcane yet.  As a result, since her exile she's made herself available as a sellsword to those she is confident have the interests of Khorvaire in mind, and she has a deep investment in preventing the loss of innocent lives.  She adventures in order to learn and perfect the art of magic and the art of battle, so that she can finally earn a place in the organization that is hers by birthright (or perhaps forgeright).  When she speaks, as other Cyrans do, of "tomorrow in Cyre," she considers this one of the things that she has lost.

Wander answered Juarin's summons after having done her own looking into his motivations, though the veracity of the information she's managed to discover may be suspect.  However, she considers herself capable of taking care of anything suspicious that might occur, and believes that working with other warforged in order to build discipline for her own self-training would be beneficial.

Appearance: A slender warforged who wears a slightly torn red cloak.  Unlike most warforged, she seems to wear several pieces of jewelry, including bracelets and a few necklaces, which are suggestive of her nationality and her gender.  One of them seems to be a shield that holds an image of a crown and bell on a field of green, above a hammer and bellows.  One of her hands is covered by a leather glove, while the other remains unadorned.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Little rough on the spell failure chance.  Nice though

Tenor should be ready soon.  Need to fill out his background more, buy equipment, and transfer him to an online character sheet.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Done, here he is.  I may add a bit about the others in his background, not sure.

```
[B]Name:[/B] Tenor
[B]Class:[/B] Bard
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male Personality
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (14)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0/1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (16)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 11 +1 (11)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (18)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (10)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (18)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Short Bow(60')*           +3      1d6        20x3
Longsword                 +2      1d8+2     19-20x2
Whip                      +2      1d3+2      20x2
Shortsword                +2      1d6+2     19-20x2
Dagger(10)*              +2(3)    1d4+2     19-20x2
*Point Blank Shot Bonus, +1 to hit and damage when within 30'

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Warforged Racial Abilities
Bardic Music
Bardic Knowledge (Listed in skills)
Fascinate
Countersong
Inspire Courage +1

[b]Spellcasting:[/b]
Level: Known/Cast DC +3
0: 4/2 DC 13
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Light
Prestidigitation

[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Point Blank Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise		   2    +4          +6
Bluff			   4    +3          +7
Craft: Sculpting	   4    +4          +8
Decipher Script		   1    +4          +5
Diplomacy		   4    +3          +7
Gather Information	   2    +3          +5
Kn: Arcana		   2    +4          +6
Kn: History		   4    +4          +8
Kn: Nobility & Royalty	   4    +4          +8
Listen			   2    +0          +2
Perform: Sing		   4    +3          +3
Perform: Other		   0    +3          +3
Sense Motive		   4    +0          +4
Slight of Hand		   1    +3          +4
Speak Language		   1
Spellcraft		   1    +4          +5
*Bardic Knowledge          1    +4          +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Short Bow		30	2
20 Arrows		2	3
Longsword		15	4
Whip			1	2
Shortsword		10	2
Dagger			2	1
Spell Component Pouch	5	2
Backpack		2	2
-Lyre			5	2
-Flute			5	2
-Artisan's Tools	5	5
-Warforged Repair Kit	50	1
-Whetstone		0.02	1
-Notebook (Spellbook)	15	2
-Vial of Ink		8	0.1
-2 Oil Flasks		0.2	2
-2 Torches		0.02	2
-Inkpen			0.1	
-10 Chalk		0.1	
-10 Candles		0.1	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]35.1lb      [B]Money:[/B] 4gp 4sp 6cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 2
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 285lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B] Grey and Brown
```
*Appearance:* Tenor is built in stature much more like a human or elf.  He is quite small for a warforged, and under his cloak, could be easily mistaken for another race from a distance but for his stark green eyes.  He has an intricate pattern sown into the edge of his cloak.

*Background:* Tenor was one of the last warforged out of the Cyre forge.  Tenor was a special commission by the house Phiarlan, and made to some fairly exact standards.  His voice in particular, is clear as a bell and true of tone.  After being given the very basic training, Tenor was handed over to the house, under the care of Diamonte d’Phiarlan.  Within a few days, Diamonte left Cyre with an enclave of the other house leaders, and within the week, Cyre was no more.

Diamonte settled down with Tenor near the Breland warforged training grounds, and let Tenor observe the differences.  Diamonte spent time discussing life with Tenor when most warforged were being trained to fight.  Diamonte trained Tenor in the arts of music and sculpture when most warforged were being taught to take orders in battle.  Diamonte discussed love with Tenor, a subject never truly spoken of with the warforged.  Tenor took in all of it, seeking to learn things he knew few other warforged had the opertunity too.  His natural curiosity as well as his creative spirit was explored instead of suppressed.  He learned to read and work with other other races, to entertain them and other warforged as well.

Now Tenor did receive some martial training.  He learned to use several different weapons, and to never be afraid to use them in his own defense or the defense of others.  He became quite skilled with the bow, but competent with other weapons as well.  His training was not on par with his fellow warforged warriors, but he could handle himself in a fight.

Once the treaty was signed, he spent time wandering taverns with Diamonte, observing people and practicing his skills in the real world.  He found little acceptance among the other races, but that never stopped him from trying.  Those that did look beyond his construct exterior saw the poet, the sculptor, and singer he was.  Tenor was a stark contrast to other warforged, but slowly he garnered more support from other warforged and other races.  Searching for what’s missing, he left Diamonte and went looking for, of all things, love.  Love makes us complete Diamonte said, so perhaps that is what he needed to make his own life complete.

Most recently, he heard tales of these new ‘Reforged’, warforged who had turned to embrace their living self, much in the way many of the jugernaughts had embraced their construct heritage.  Hoping to find the secret of the reforged, he set out with a new purpose.  Perhaps they would allow him to find love, as he had no luck up till now.

Recently, he received a strange invitation.  Hoping that the invitation was perhaps an invite from the Reforged to teach him their ways, he sought it out.  It turned out an aging noble named Juarin had sent the invite to him and several other warforged.  He said he had called us for a higher purpose, though he laughed when Tenor asked if it was to find love.  Juarin taught them all to do various tasks; Tenor was an apt negotiator, and a willing laborer.  Occasionally one of the warforged would question Juarin, but he would simply assure them that these tests were necessary and had a purpose.

He has been in Juarin’s employ for several months now, staying around for the opertunity to work with both humand and other warforged.  Secretly, he's hoped that perhaps he can find out more about becoming a reforged.  Things have gone smoothly so far, but it seems suddenly things were about to change…


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Little rough on the spell failure chance.




Yeah, I'm kind of depending on the Spellsword levels to knock that down, I hafta admit.  Also, considering the party make-up, I figure that doing mostly-fighting-plus-good-but-not-great-spellcasting is the way to go.

Though, next level, I'm gonna start crafting masterwork weapons!  I'd do it now, but I'm +1 off from being able to reliably Take 10 with it, so.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool.  You still may want to consider Mithril over Adimantium, but it's your call, and yes, she will be a tough cookie.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

All done.  I edited my previous post.  Hopefully, that should be good.  Hope the background is interesting, and it should explain why he was different, and has a slightly different view on life.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 13, 2005)

I also (somewhere, I'll find it if you want) have a list of all the PHB, Complete Arcane, and Minis Handbook arcane spells with no Somatic component, and therefore no Arcane Spell Failure chance.  There are some pretty good ones.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

I guess you could always get Still Spell at 3rd level and use it on every spell also.  You cast spells one level lower effectively, but it works.

I'd like to see that list too.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll work on typing it up.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 13, 2005)

Amy: As a Fighter, you get a first level general feat, and a first level fighter feat. Your general feat can be taken from anywhere so the Adamantine body is ok, though like Bront I'd go with Mithral myself. Your fighter feat has to be taken as one of the feats which is labelled as being a Fighter Bonus Feat.

So you can't take the Silver Tracery until 3rd level.

Bront: You use the term "Godforged" alot, but it seems to be in the wrong context. The Godforged are a group of warforged who are following a Construct Diety, and are planning to build him an avatar to occupy on the world of Eberron. (RoE pg19)

Godforged does not apply to every warforged who has found the way of any diety. They are a specific sect following a specific diety, and I cannot fathom how this makes them inherently more free, nor how it fits into your character.

Maybe you meant something else. Maybe I'm just confused. Just take a look over it, or atleast explain what you were trying to say when you kept relating your character to godforged.


Otherwise, everyone's looking good. d'Anconia needs to finish up a character sheet, and we can start going live.

I guess I should start planning what we're going to be doing...


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 13, 2005)

Before I finish up the Paladin, do you have any thoughts on how he would be compatable with the Necromancer? I'd still like to play a disgruntled Paladin, but like I've said, I don't want it to be a party conflict issue. In fact, can a Paladin even associate with an evil character according to his code?

Thanks!
d'Anconia


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 13, 2005)

Here is the list taken from all the Completes, PHB, all Eberron Books, and Minis Handbook.  These are Wiz/Sor spells with no Somatic Components.  I didn't include any other Arcane class in this list.


```
0-	Flare
	Light
1-	Benign Transposition
	Slide
	Feather Fall
	Hold Portal
	True Strike
	Ventriloquism
	Magecraft
	Critical Strike
	Expeditious Retreat, Swift
	Golem Strike
	Guided Shot
	Insightful Feint
	Master’s Touch
        Low-light vision
2-	Baleful Transposition
	Blades of Fire
	Greater Slide
	Blindness/Deafness
	Blur
	Darkness
	Knock
	Blade Weave
	Daggerspell Stance
	Fly, swift
        Sonic Weapon
        Insidious Insight
3-	Displacement
	Suggestion
	Tongues
4-	Dimension Door
	Lesser Geas
	Shout
	Entangling Staff
5-	Contact Other Plane
	Teleport
	Unfettered Heroism
6-	Geas/Quest
	Brilliant Blade
7-	Phase Door
	Power Word Blind
	Teleport Object
	Teleport, Greater
8-	Charm Monster, Mass
	Otto’s Irresistible Dance
	Power Word Stun
	Maddening Scream
9-	Mordenkainen’s Disjunction
        Power Word Kill
        Prismatic Sphere
        Teleportation Circle
        Time Stop
        Wail of the Banshee
        Wish
```


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 13, 2005)

d'Anconia said:
			
		

> Before I finish up the Paladin, do you have any thoughts on how he would be compatable with the Necromancer? I'd still like to play a disgruntled Paladin, but like I've said, I don't want it to be a party conflict issue. In fact, can a Paladin even associate with an evil character according to his code?
> 
> Thanks!
> d'Anconia



 Nope. Under 'Associates' in the Paladin description, "a paladin will never knowingly associate with evil characters, nor will she continue an associate with someone who consistantly offends her moral code." With _Detect Evil_ at will, it's hard to get around that.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 13, 2005)

That said, I've seen very successful Non-evil necromancers out there.  So Paladin/Necromancers together in a group can work okay I think.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 13, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> That said, I've seen very successful Non-evil necromancers out there.  So Paladin/Necromancers together in a group can work okay I think.



 Yeah, I'm not worried about the Necro part too much, just the Evil. I'm probably going to go with a Warlock/Rogue type character. Maybe 1st level Rogue multiclassing into Warlock at the next level, or possibly the other way around.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Bront: You use the term "Godforged" alot, but it seems to be in the wrong context. The Godforged are a group of warforged who are following a Construct Diety, and are planning to build him an avatar to occupy on the world of Eberron. (RoE pg19)
> 
> Godforged does not apply to every warforged who has found the way of any diety. They are a specific sect following a specific diety, and I cannot fathom how this makes them inherently more free, nor how it fits into your character.
> 
> Maybe you meant something else. Maybe I'm just confused. Just take a look over it, or atleast explain what you were trying to say when you kept relating your character to godforged.



You know, I don't know how I took that term out of context (possibly from other games where other people have taken it out of context too).  I had taken the term in the context that those non-warforged were considered the godforged.  I'll correct it.

Oh, and on the evil part, there's some comments on how Paladins are a bit more lenient about it in Eberron, because alignment is a bit more mutable here, but tend to not assosiate continualy with those of an evil alignment, particularly if they do evil acts.

Given we have at least 2 good members of the party beyond the potential Paladin, there could be a problem anyway, but it depends on how things play out.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 13, 2005)

Bront: I think I saw somewhere that regular folks are called "Fleshforged". I'm going to re-read the relevant parts of Races of Eberron and see if I can find where it's used.

The Necro/Pally thing: I see no reason at all in the Necromancer's bio why he should be evil. Will he put others to great trouble in order to improve his own station even the tiniest bit? Is he completely irreconcilable to concepts of decency and morality?

Looking over Agarndas' bio reads more objectively than anything. Such objectivity is something I'd see from a True Neutral character rather than a Lawful Evil. He appears to have little respect for human laws - following around criminals and inspecting bodies. But, he does not kill anything himself, so how can he be considered evil? He is just an observer and a learner, not the standard LE plotter/planner/mastermind.

So, the Paladin is ok, because the Necromancer is not really evil. (Unless you WANT to be evil Ringmereth... then you'll have to change your bio, because that character is NOT evil as it stands.)

Come to think of it, I'm going to check all of your alignments. This may even become a campaign theme and I'll watch your actions carefully to see if you stick by your chosen alignment.

Edit: Oh, and make sure your character has a well-planned bio, which includes a section explaining why your character responded to the summons and why your character STAYED with the group.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 13, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, I'm going to check all of your alignments. This may even become a campaign theme and I'll watch your actions carefully to see if you stick by your chosen alignment.




I seem to remember that Eberron has the "even good people can do evil things in the name of good, and vice versa" theme, so perhaps intent is what you're more interested in -- or is it different in this campaign?

Fixed my character sheet, by the way; I figure I'll just do Silver Tracery with a warforged fighter substitution level at second level or something.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, one of the many things that Eberron focuses on is moral ambiguity. Kaius III is Lawful Evil, but is one of the largest promoters of peace. Things like that.

But what I meant is more that if you repeatedly slip from your established alignment, then your alignment will change. If such a thing happens, it may not affect anything, after all the change in alignment would be done to reflect the way you're already acting, not like when an alignment is forced on you. Or it might be very traumatic. Someone realizing they're not quite as evil as they thought they were... or maybe someone finding out they're not as good as they thought they were. We'll see what moral issues I come up with.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 14, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Bront: I think I saw somewhere that regular folks are called "Fleshforged". I'm going to re-read the relevant parts of Races of Eberron and see if I can find where it's used.
> 
> The Necro/Pally thing: I see no reason at all in the Necromancer's bio why he should be evil. Will he put others to great trouble in order to improve his own station even the tiniest bit? Is he completely irreconcilable to concepts of decency and morality?
> 
> ...




A couple things: first, the nature of his magic-focusing in necromancy, and the nasty, distasteful, doing unnatural things to dead people aspects thereof-pushes him significantly towards evil. While he's not doing it yet, I don't doubt that he'll make himself an undead entourage if we get to that level-though not because he enjoys inflicting pain on people, but because death, as a huge part of humanness, is interesting, and dead soldiers are useful and cheap.

Also, while he's primarily, like you said, an observer and learner, he has some distain for humanity as a whole, mostly because of their prejudice against 'forged of their own making. 

If you read that stuff as True Neutral, then that's what he is. In the traditional view of D&D alignments, Necromancy and such are evil, even if used for good causes-and this Warforged isn't using it for any cause beyond advancing his own knowledge.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 14, 2005)

I've bothered to dig out the Book of Vile Darkness, for a brief look at Evil. It pimps out the Objective look at evil:
People are evil if they do evil things. How they justify their actions is irrelevant, what matters is what they do.
One of the things that they can do, according to the BoVD, which is evil is to create undead. Necromancers don't have much else that they can do...

So with all that being said, a Paladin could not associate with you if you create undead minions, regardless of whatever alignment we decide to give you.

(I can't believe there are rules for "what is evil?" Maybe some cultures believe in reanimating the dead as cheap labour... does that make it evil for them to partake in part of their daily routine?)

So... One of you has to kill their character concept. I'll stick by the rules, because it's easier to do so now than to have all sorts of morality questions float around later on between the two characters.

Since d'Anconia is working on another concept anyway, we might as well just go that route.

(I don't like Paladins anyway. Their damned moral code tends to ruin my morally ambiguous plot hooks - but I never remember to account for it.)


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 14, 2005)

No problem! I'll be posting the character tonight along with his history and all that.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 14, 2005)

Just thought I'd mention in a footnote that my own feeling is that the Book of Exalted Deeds and the Book of Vile Darkness are actually incompatible with Eberron.  In Eberron, "good" and "evil" is less pure and objective than it is the equivalent of a "blood type," or so Keith Baker says.  A paladin in a bar who realizes that the bartender is evil won't lop his head off or anything; rather, he'd just tell the bartender that he sees the darkness in his heart and ask him to shape up, or something similar.

I'd hesitate to call Karrnath an "evil country," and I _think_ -- though it's likely that I'm wrong, as I'm basing this from a few comments in the Five Nations thread -- that the Bone Knight prestige class in the Five Nations book may actually allow you to be good-aligned, yet rebuke undead.  I'll have to look at it when I get it in the mail this week.

Keep this in mind, though.  If creating undead is inherently evil, then that means that creating deathless is inherently good -- isn't it?  It's this sort of moral absolutism that the setting discourages, I think, and makes the idea of a Chaotic Good Necromancer who sincerely believes that the living are of more value than the dead very feasible.


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> I've bothered to dig out the Book of Vile Darkness, for a brief look at Evil. It pimps out the Objective look at evil:
> People are evil if they do evil things. How they justify their actions is irrelevant, what matters is what they do.
> One of the things that they can do, according to the BoVD, which is evil is to create undead. Necromancers don't have much else that they can do...
> 
> ...



Aren't there the equivilent spells to create Deathless, which is good?  That could be an intertesting Necromancer variant...


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Aren't there the equivilent spells to create Deathless, which is good? That could be an intertesting Necromancer variant...



Except I can't imagine any Aerenal elf teaching a Warforged how to use their Deathless magic.

But yes, there is alot of moral ambiguity in Eberron. I think it works alot more on the relative version of alignments than on the objective version. Yeah. "Alignments are relative gauges of a character or creature's viewpoint, and not absolute barometers of affiliation and action; nothing is exactly as it seems." (EBCS pg. 8)

Alright. It's official. We'll agree with Kieth.

That means that your alignment is based upon your personal concept of self rather than an absolute accounting of your outward actions. So people can ignorantly do evil things, thinking them good (Paladin killing helpless goblin children, thinking his Detect Evil skill is absolute) or folks can do good things, thinking them evil (killing a sick old man out of rage, but infact ending his life mercifully.)

Or... in our Necromancer example... being an objective observer with a slight bit of intolerance, and thus neutral. He does not believe that he is harming anyone, because he, personally, sees the bodies that he is raising as so much soulless, empty husks.

However, this still means we can't fit the Paladin in, because it is 100% definite that a Paladin of the Silver Flame would find, within himself, that the Necromancer's acts are evil, even if the Necromancer himself didn't.

So, the final word: Paladin/Necro won't fit in, but Agarndas is True Neutral until proven otherwise. If you want to play him as spiteful and cruel, we may knock him down to Neutral Evil as time goes on, but from the bio I read, he does not seem evil (unless you really want him to prove that he is.)


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, I completely have no problem with that. As soon as I saw the Necro a few days ago, I kinda figured that I'd be choosing another character. I'm almost done building a Warlock now, problem is I can't seem to come up with the type of unique vivid background for the Warlock like I had come up with for the Paladin. I'll think of something I'm sure  

While I'm thinking, however - anyone got any spare ideas floating around? I'm debating between having him be just a freak accident in a normal production run and having him be part of a unique small production order of a experimental arcane type (ie: House Cannith or the customer wasn't too keen on having a bunch of forged who were full wizards, but giving some of them a limited amount of arcane battle powers that can be used over and over again, now that sounds like a plan!)

I'm kinda extrapolating here from the part of Races of Eberron where it says that the only type of arcane training normally given to new warforged is artificer training because of how useful it is in healing them, implying that their creators were uncomfortable giving them other more expansive types of arcane training.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 14, 2005)

So out of curiosity, the old 3.0 1st level multiclass rule isn't an option right?


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, here's an idea.

Perhaps he was being trained as a sorcerer, but in his "delving within" for his power, he managed to delve a bit to far and find power from a dark source.  Perhaps he's chaotic good, and generaly doesn't intend evil with his warlock powers, and in fact thinks he's a true sorcerer, or knows he's not a true sorcerer, but he's something close so he just fakes it.

On a side note, now that we no longer have a paladin, we have no real healing in the party beyond potentialy the bard.  Any thoughts on a cleric of some kind instead of the paladin?  You could even do something strange like the warlock/cleric who belives he's in direct contact with his god and that's where he gets his warlock powers.  (A Warlock/Favored Soul would work well that way too)


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 14, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Or... in our Necromancer example... being an objective observer with a slight bit of intolerance, and thus neutral. He does not believe that he is harming anyone, because he, personally, sees the bodies that he is raising as so much soulless, empty husks.
> 
> However, this still means we can't fit the Paladin in, because it is 100% definite that a Paladin of the Silver Flame would find, within himself, that the Necromancer's acts are evil, even if the Necromancer himself didn't.
> 
> So, the final word: Paladin/Necro won't fit in, but Agarndas is True Neutral until proven otherwise. If you want to play him as spiteful and cruel, we may knock him down to Neutral Evil as time goes on, but from the bio I read, he does not seem evil (unless you really want him to prove that he is.)




I rather prefer this view of alignment. I've always disliked the absolutism of the paladin-it rather reminds me of some political groups. Though having the paladin out will take care of the problem of getting smited in the first page, I was never planning on playing a downright evil character. He's (or I suppose I should say "it's") an entity born with adult intelligence who still has the life experince of a child, and is trying to figure out the  world-in particular, his enigmatic creators. His experinces have pushed him towards a bit of prejudice, but he's not greedy for anything but knowledge. 

Of course, that isn't to say that he might not head in a decidedly evil direction, depending on the conclusions of his studies. If he comes to the realization that humanity is innately flawed in comparison to the Warforged, I don't see why he would restrain himself from killing people... but we shall see. He might head in a completely opposite direction if he comes to more optimistic conclusions.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 14, 2005)

Actually, since we have an artificer in the party, wouldn't that give us a greater healing capacity than a cleric, being that we only receive half of any healing spells cast, but can be repaired by an artificer with full effect?


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Doh, forgot.  Nevermind.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 14, 2005)

```
Shadow
Male Personality Warforged Warlock
Medium Living Construct
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: None
Region: Breland
Height: 6' 4''
Weight: 286 lbs
Skin: Black Metallic
Eyes: Black
Age: 4 years.

Action Points: 5

Str: 11 (+0)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 15 (+2)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 09 (-1)
Cha: 15 (+1) 

Class and Racial Abilities: 
+2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha 
Warforged Traits
Eldritch Blast +1d6
Invocation (Least)

Hit Dice: 	1d6+2
HP: 		8
AC: 		14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural armor, +0 shield) 
Touch		12
Flat-footed	12
Init: 		+2
Speed: 		30ft
Saves:
Fortitude	+2 [0 base, +2 Con]
Reflex		+2 [0 base, +2 Dex]
Will 		+1 [2 base, -1 Wis]

BAB: +0
Melee Atk: 		morningstar	+0 1d8+0/x2/B/P
Melee Atk: 		dagger		+0 1d4+0/19-20/P or S 
Ranged Touch Atk: 	eldritch blast	+2 1d6/no crit/60 ft./magic

Skills:
Craft(Painting)	+3 [+2 ranks +1 int]		2 Skill Points
Hide		+6 [+2 ranks +2 feat +2 dex]	4 Skill Points
Move Silently	+5 [+1 ranks +2 feat +2 dex]	2 Skill Points
UMD		+6 [+4 ranks +2 cha]		4 Skill Points

Feats:
Stealthy

Invocations (1 Known)
	Spiderwalk

Languages: Common

Gold: 46gp, 9sp, 5cp
Equipment:
Painter`s tools
Pouch, belt
Case, map or scroll
Backpack
Flint and steel
Canvas (10 sq. yds.)
Torch (5)
Rope, silk (50 ft.)

Weight Carried: 37.2 lbs
Load: Light
```

Background to be added shortly


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 14, 2005)

d'Anconia said:
			
		

> Actually, since we have an artificer in the party, wouldn't that give us a greater healing capacity than a cleric, being that we only receive half of any healing spells cast, but can be repaired by an artificer with full effect?




Similarly with a necromancer, in fact.  Also, um, possibly eventually me, if/when I ever get to those caster levels.  Just a reminder to everyone, by the way, to take some appropriate Craft ranks so that you can repair yourself.

I notice that I'm the only melee fighter in the party.  I think I'll stick with that Adamantine Body feat.  >.>


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

The artifacer is usually good at going into melee combat as well, simply on the fact that they can more easily enchant their own gear.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 14, 2005)

For an all far-forged Party, Sorcerers, Artificers, and Wizards are the best healing money can buy.  

As for Warlock ideas:  Maybe when you were being created, a powerful fiend of some kind, summoned by the mages of Cyre to help fight their war broke free of its master's control and broke into one of the creation forges.  In a confused attempt to escape he tried posessing one of the artificers but accidentally was drawn into the newly formed sould being created in the creation forge.  The creation forge then proceeded to destroy the fiend's posessing spirit, but locked much of his power within the warforged being created.

The trainers found you rather untrainable and sold you to a rich noble as a butler.

Joking about the butler thing.

Mostly.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Where we at with this?  I know I need to do a minor revision to make it a bit clearer why Tenor stayed with the noble and the other warforged (Will be very easy, just need to add a line about it).  Anything else?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Where we at with this?  I know I need to do a minor revision to make it a bit clearer why Tenor stayed with the noble and the other warforged (Will be very easy, just need to add a line about it).  Anything else?



Neither d'Anconia nor Amy Kou'ai have a character bio written explaining anything about their character, let alone the key points that I've been stressing since the start.

This is why I held the stats back at the beginning, so that we wouldn't have statted up skeletons with no story. I would rather have a story with no stats than stats with no story.

So, the two of you: Get to it.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Ok, revised the last paragraph of my background a bit to include why Tenor stayed around.  I'll spell check it and such when I get home, but I think it's all good.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 17, 2005)

So, I'm having zero luck coming up with any type of interesting background for this guy  Literally I can't think of a single background for my guy that strikes my imagination. Must just be having some type of writers block. I know you guys are waiting on me to start, so just move on without me.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 17, 2005)

d'Anconia: You're not the only one I'm waiting on. I still need Amy to have a bio too.

As for some ideas... How about your character started to dabble with magic, and opened up the wrong doorway so to say? The newness of magic to the Warforged could have led to a summoning gone awry, and now your 'Forged is bonded to a demonic force.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 18, 2005)

d'Anconia: Finish up your bio and we'll start as soon as you're ready to go. Say your 'Forged was caught on the edges of Cyre when the mourning happened, and he came out suffused with magical energy. Build from there.

Amy Kou'ai: If you can't get a character bio in before d'Anconia, then you're going to be removed from the campaign - you've had four days since your last post and haven't even said that you are working on something.

Let's get going folks.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok, how’s this for a background – pulling the old amnesia trick. I don’t have my books at work so I’ll fill in any missing names when I get home:

Shadow’s current life starts on the Day of Mourning, when he awoke literally five feet beyond the border of the (whatever the wall of fog is called that surrounds the Mournland is called). Remembering virtually nothing of his life up to that point, he had only vague hints of recollection of the past few years. He knew he was trained to operate in stealth and in darkness, and that Sharn was home. Beyond that, there was nothing. Nothing except for one particularly puzzling fact – he was now infused with magic that he was certain he did not possess before he woke up. 

Traveling back to Sharn, Shadow began to attempt to piece his life back together and master his magical abilities. In speaking with House Cannith, all Shadow was able to learn was that he was forged about a year before the Mourning as part of a special Brelandish infiltration unit and trained to strike from within enemy strongholds and bases of operation. He assumes he was in transit either to or from Cyre on a mission when the Mourning occurred, but when he returned to his unit in Breland’s army (he obtained this info from House Cannith) and began to ask for information about his assignment that day, his superiors became very evasive. Further, when he revealed his new found powers, the army confirmed that he had displayed no such powers previously, and were very hesitant about continuing to use a ‘forged so deeply and obviously affected by the Mourning. After all, what might the effects of such a contamination? Surely he could not be trusted to continue to carry out his missions. They were not sure exactly what to do with him because of his condition and as a result generally left him alone to fend for himself, although he technically remained part of the armed forces until Thronehold free all of the forged.

Shadow has spent every moment since returning to Sharn trying to recover the memories of his old life. He has devoted many hours trying to master this new found magic (as far as he can tell, no one he has asked can remember this type of magic ever being practiced before) He is also particularly interested in discovering what the nature of the mission was that fateful day. He struggles to contain a growing resentment towards the government of Breland, and indeed all of the living in general, over their stonewalling when he requests information about his former life. All he wants to know is who he was – that can’t be too much to ask, right? Having generally grown disgusted by the city around him, he gladly responded to the summons he recently received. He looked forward to working with other warforged, and escaping those around him with whom he has become so frustrated.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to brainstorm some material, and sometime today the game thread should be live.

Note: That means Amy Kou'ai - don't post in the game thread when it goes live until you talk to me. I cannot write you into the game because I have no idea what makes your character tick. We can fit you in if you come back, but right now I can't do anything about your character because I have no information.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 18, 2005)

So we've got a bard, warlock, necromancer and artificer huh  Should be interesting!


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry, I've sorta been occupied with a few things over the weekend.  I also got a copy of _Five Nations_ in and figured I'd mine it for Cyre-based character information, though I posted a short casual background earlier, which I should probably flesh out, but.  Anything else I need to know?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 18, 2005)

It's alright Amy, life happens.

I just need you to add into your bio (which I had forgotten about, and didn't notice in my rough scans because it is rather short, as compared to the rest of these folks) why you answered the summons and why you've stayed with the group so far. If you can, edit your bio into your character-sheet post so that the two are close together for easy access.

I have to write up a small backstory telling the tale of what you folks have been doing for Juarin, and roughly how you've been acting. As such, I need to know those few things about your character, to make things mesh together and so that I don't screw up your characters too badly. You have a shared history, which I have to write, and I want it to be as accurate as possible. Then I will be able to fill in the holes better later on.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 19, 2005)

'kay, done!


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

No problem Kerrz, just start whenever you feel ready, no rush, just keep us informed


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 19, 2005)

Informed you are:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140500

The IC Thread is live. Have at it. Hopefully you can all find good reasons to go along with the plan - it's pretty detailed. I hope Juarin is a convincing enough guy, even for those of you who hate all humans.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 19, 2005)

Just replied on the IC thread. This sounds like a blast. Right up my alley. I can easily see plenty of motivation for Shadow, especially with how discouraged he is in general with the varioius goverments he's had contact with. Plus, our first trip brings us to the Mournland, and he will hopefully be able to delve a little deeper into what caused his condition on the Day of Mourning.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds good.

Kerrz, you going to set up a Rogues Gallery where we can stick the final characters?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 19, 2005)

Sure. Why not? Copy and paste your characters over here. Put the Bio/Appearance and Character Sheet in the same post.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140534


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 23, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, how does everyone think my posting frequency is? This is the first PbP game I've ever really gotten into, so I just want to make sure I'm posting frequently enough.

Also, I just saw the RG thread, so I'll be copying my character over there tonight.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Baring a 2 player conversation, I try to avoid posting untill at least 2 others have posted, or more than a day has passed, or the GM has posted so we've moved on.

You're fine.  Kerrz was looking for almost a post a day, and I think we're all doing fairly well with that.

Of course Kerrz has the final say since this is his game, but as a player you haven't irked me with your posting frequency.

Sooner or later, our posts will be a bit less lengthy as we post more common things, and we'll get a feeling for each other's characters.

BTW, till we learn the other character's names, it might be a good idea to either still your character's name in the title, or at least mention it in the post.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 23, 2005)

Post as slowly or quickly as you like. I would ideally like everyone to post almost immediately. That is FAR from realistic. So anything short of that is a mild disappointment, but I've readied myself for that sort of disappointment. As long as you post a couple times every three days or so, as the action allows, then you're good to go. I wasn't expecting this to be live by any stretch of the imagination.

And yes, Bront is right. Some names more often would help. ie- "Bill takes a walk down to the pier"

or just simply, if it's all dialogue: Bill says, "blahblahblah"

The key there being "Bill says,"


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

*Tenor's Creator...*

Thread titles work too, and also good places to stick status info in combat (AC and HP).


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 31, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages... we are going to introduce a new player at some point. One of the slaves from Karrnath is going to go home with you. Primus should be posting a character to the Rogue's Gallery sometime, and maybe a post or two here. Otherwise, good gaming, keep it up. I just didn't want anyone to be caught completely off guard.

Also a reminder that d'Anconia and Ringmereth haven't posted character sheets to the Rogue's Gallery at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140534

Those will be your official character sheets, and when I start making rolls, it will be using the stats from that thread. It is easier for you to edit as things go along if the sheets are posted in one easy to find thread.

For example, Agarndas will probably want to add his Bag of Holding to his character sheet at some point. And when you guys eventually level, it's just easier to find there, and yadda yadda. Do it.


----------



## Primus (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey there, kids.  Here is the unnamed 'forged.

[sblock]A warforged scout swaddled in the garb of a prisoner, it is unknown how long the tiny mechanized-man had sat undisturbed in the Karrnathi cell before it was moved to the forced labor camp.  There were threats of its imminent destruction since it could not perform feats of strength as great as its fellows, but it managed to make itself seem useful, or at least nondescript enough to be ignored.

It wears, on a leather bandolier, the soul-mark (the ghulra) of one of its fallen comrades which it claims is to preserve its’ friends’ memory.[/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 31, 2005)

Added my sheet to the Rogue's Gallery thread. Sorry I didn't get around to it sooner.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Does that mean we shouldn't kill him?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 31, 2005)

Any chance for joining? 
I saw the recruit in the beginning but I'm quite slow character making, and did not have the time. 

I made this warforge anyway. maybe to use him later, as i understand if i cant join at this point.

Nice writing by the way. 

Background. I'm still working in this part. If i can join in thought to make me one of the warforged standing at the loading platform of  Thrane.  
[sblock]

Guard *
"Inncoming train" the captain said.


Barg saw the lightning train approach. He looks around as the troops gathered to the usual inspection.
Form*
Protect Port facilities
The captain, a loud human that was in charge turns to him "don't you dear rage newone!"  "If you do that again only because someone takes out 'something' that 'looks' like a arm... I will again take from your salary the repair cost! "And that weel you raged at was a expensive one!" "I got you here only because we are short of you warforged" he turns his back to Brag "special command to you!" "Don't rage!"
Don't Rage*

He was so used to the orders....

-*-

When he was 'born' and after some days of training, he did only know war. His unit where always the arrow at battle. Rushing and with his eyes red of hate for the enemy troops. His life changed when he did feel something. It was sure deity...  he realized that at the same moment his soul was  feeling free and his future was in the real world, not in this battlefield. 
The captain of the moment a human in a black steel armor and with face with marks of war, had send him on a runner mission connecting a message to the other units at the battlefield. He was fast to warforge be. 
The mission turned out to as important as he did think and he was fast sent to a nearby city with the request to translate more Warforged to the front.


 *-*
Request:
At 60 % of units. Need replacements or Artificer to do repairs on 30% of the injured units. 10% are useless. 

Must you family prosper!. 
Salutes from Captain Yalek Londale

*-*

"Papers from Captain Longdale Sir!" "he says it's urgent"... the Chief Commander did turn on his heels  as he was talking to a beautiful lady. He learned that day what Royalty looks like. "what do you want warforged?!" "don't you see I'm busy?" "they let me trough here commander because of its importance of this papers, Sir!" Yarden Yulis where a politician with all that implies, his interest was more in power and intrigue, then in news from the front. "request from you cousin Longdale, Sir" "oh" "yes yes" "him... sure i do that... tell him to send me some of that loot he gets... yes that would be nice of him, tell him that"...  "where is the paper?"  he suddenly asks. Barg handed him the piece of paper and got the seal.. "take that to the training camp" he then turned his back at the warforged and continued his conversation as nothing... 

Such much life he had never seen.  Thrane was indeed a great place. All these new things, all those people laughing, far from the only thing he had seen so far. War.

He was for the first time curious... 

He had turned in the request, 30 warforged with a captain in the front had long ago reached the unit. He did never return,and he was never missed. 
He stood there some months, on the central square, looking and hearing... into a dwarf said to him that he offered job as guard at the station. "I'm starting a guard company you see" He would get oils for repair and lots of meaningful work to do. 
The Dwarf always told him "this is the only thing warforged can do besides War". And there he was...

His mind dazzled for a second. 

Guard *
"Inncoming train" the captain said.

[/sblock]


[sblock]

-*-​*Name:* Barg
*quote: "there a so many colors" *
*Class:* Barbarian
*Race:* Warforge
*Size:* Large
*Gender:* Have not
*Alignment:* chaotic/neutral
*Deity:* (working on it)


*Str:* 16 +3 (10p.)      *Level:* 2         *XP:* 1,000
*Dex: *14 +2 (06p.)      *BAB:* +2          *HP:* 30 (2d12+6)
*Con: *16 +3 (06p.;+2)   *Grapple:* +5      *Dmg Red:* 2/adamantine
*Int: *10 +0 (04p.)      *Speed:* 40'       *Spell Res:* n/a
*Wis: *10 +0 (04p.;-2)   *Init:* +2         *Spell Save:* n/a
*Cha: *10 +0 (02p.;-2)   *ACP:* -0[/B]          *Spell Fail:* 5%

*Base  	Armor 	Shld   	Dex  Size   Nat  		Misc  	Total*
*Armor:*	10 		+8   	+2    	+2    +X     +x   	+X      22


*Touch:* 11              *Flatfooted:* 18

*Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:3*               3      +3    +X          +6 (+8 when raging)
*Ref:0*                0      +2    +X          +2
*Will:0*               0      +0    +X          +0 (+2 when raging)

*Weapon                  Attack   	Damage     Critical*
Natural Weapon		  +1		1d4
Sharrash , Talenta MW     +1 (+1 MW)	1d10+3 (M)   19-20x4
boomerang, Talenta        +1 		1d4+3 (M)    x2
battlefist		  +1		1d8 + natural slam

Shield, heavy steel 20 gp +2 amrmor bonus –2 armor check penalty 15% arcane failure 15 lb.

*Languages:* 
common
goblin (region of origin) -1 skill point for bying this language

*Abilities:* 
*Rage (Ex):* In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class. 
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A barbarian is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

*Fast Movement (Ex):* A barbarian’s land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load. Apply this bonus before modifying the barbarian’s speed because of any load carried or armor worn.

*Illiteracy:* Barbarians are the only characters who do not automatically know how to read and write. A barbarian may spend 2 skill points to gain the ability to read and write all languages he is able to speak.
A barbarian who gains a level in any other class automatically gains literacy. Any other character who gains a barbarian level does not lose the literacy he or she already had.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* At 2nd level, a barbarian retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. If a barbarian already has uncanny dodge from a different class, he automatically gains improved uncanny dodge 

*Light fortification (Ex):* sneak attack -%25 chance to criticals.


*Feats:*


lvl 1 : Adamantine Body Armor Bonus +8 DR/2 Admantine



*Skill Points:* 23  (-1 for goblin language)      *Max Ranks:* 3+lvl
*Skills                	Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*
CLimb                  	        2    +3          =5
Craft                      	0    +1          =1
Handle Animal                   3    +0          =3
Intimidate                 	3    +0          =3
Jump                       	2    +3          =5
Listen                     	0    +0          =0
Ride                       	3    +2          =5
Survival                   	1    +0          =1
Swim                       	2    +3          =5
=17
--- *extra skills * ---
ESCAPE ARTIST DEX               1   +2          =3 
TUMBLE DEX                 	1   +2          =3
SPOT WIS                   	2   +0          =2
USE MAGIC DEVICE CHA            3   +0          =3
=7
=23


*Equipment:               Cost  Weight*

boomerang 		 015gp   1lb
talenta Sarrash MW       318gp   8lb
shield, heavy steel MW 	 320gp   XXlb
battlefist		 XXXgp	 XXlb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Warforged Repair Kit     50gp    1lb

=699

*Total Weight:*XXlb      *Money:* 201gp XXsp XXcp

*Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

*Age:* 70
*Height:* 2 mt
*Weight:* 210kg
*Eyes:* brown
*Hair:* none
*plate:* dark brown
*Appearance:* 

X is of darkbrown color whit dark greens, like the woods color, if he stands still in a woods, the untrained eye wouldn't see him. He do not have any spesial inscription or visible mark.  


*Background:* 


[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

We're at 6 now, but you never know


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 31, 2005)

Nah. I'm gonna leave it at six.

If someone drops though, keep an eye out.

Thanks for reading though, it's nice to have fans.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 31, 2005)

I understand. 

I will store this character in my secret chest, and pull him him up when a Warforged is called from another game.

Consider me as alternate.


----------



## Primus (Jul 31, 2005)

And here's a picture...  I have no scanner, and my skills with Paint are... errr... suboptimal (as evidenced by THIS warforged I doodled)

[sblock]






[/sblock]


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 6, 2005)

POST YOU LAZY BUMS!

I'm not afraid to railroad you, but honestly, how hard is it for you guys to make a conscious decision to go walk into the river and start looking for him? You could alternatively make a decision to leave him for fishfood. It's your decision to make though, and you'll need to post.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you want more information from me?  Cause I am still trying to break the chains.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry, work's been sort of a pain so I missed it when it was new, and it sort of slipped my mind.

Do we actualy have everyone?  Seems like we've been missing one poster in the IC game.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh. You're right.

d'Anconia hasn't posted since the 23rd of July.

Amy Kou'Ai hasn't posted since the 29th.

Unless they come back, or I get an explanation and a request from the players that the characters go NPC until further notice, then a couple of critical hits will successfully end their adventuring careers in our next encounter and I will bring in Primus' character early. The rest of you are doing well, but I can understand that you're waiting for everyone to get their say... and not everyone cares enough to talk, so the pace has slowed a bit.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 10, 2005)

Alright. Murder is upon us. I am walking you into the river to find North.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 10, 2005)

Are you looking for another or an alternate 'forged? If so, I'll read through the past posts and work on a char idea.

I've been itching to get into a game lately, and been trying to see what's available.

Warforged are awesome!
-Ozmar the Warforged Lover


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not actively looking for anyone right now, I'm happy with the four I've got (well... four once Primus gets into it) but keep an eye out. People die.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 10, 2005)

OK, cool. I'll go browse around some others then. Thanks!


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> I'm not actively looking for anyone right now, I'm happy with the four I've got (well... four once Primus gets into it) but keep an eye out. People die.



FYI, Primus is MIA from another PbP game I'm in with him.  Not sure if he's still around in line for this one.


----------



## Primus (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not MIA, I just have nothing to say in said game.


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Primus said:
			
		

> I'm not MIA, I just have nothing to say in said game.



Ahh, he asked about you a few days ago, and no responce, so thought you might have droped.

I find that even if you don't have anything to say, the occasional "My character goes over here, but remains silent" post is usefull to let the GM know you're still around.

Didn't mean to accuse you of ditching or anything, just didn't know where you went.


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 11, 2005)

Edit: Oh, damn, I mixed up which thread I was posting to. I thought this was Mista's OOC thread.

My Screwup:[sblock]Yeah. In the other game he hasn't been introduced yet so he can't talk much. I took too long killing off your inactive companions, after the fight I'll railroad him into the party.[/sblock]

My Real Answer:
I talk to Primus on IRC all the time. He hasn't been introduced in THIS game, so he hasn't much to say. Read above about railroading.

The other game (Mista's) is a bit slow, and I'm playing in it too, so I know what's going on. His character is rather reserved, and hasn't much to say. Mine is a bloody female paladin. She should never shut up.


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

*Looting the bodies*

In case anyone is interested, we now have extra


```
From Wander:

Explorer's Outfit         0 gp  0.0 lb
Greatsword               50 gp	8.0 lb
Backpack                  2 gp  2.0 lb
Identification Papers     2 gp  0.0 lb
Traveling Papers          2 sp  0.0 lb
Masterwork Smith's Tools 55 gp  5.0 lb

Money: 135 gp 8 sp 0 cp

From Shadow:

Equipment:
morningstar
dagger
Painter`s tools
Pouch, belt
Case, map or scroll
Backpack
Flint and steel
Canvas (10 sq. yds.)
Torch (5)
Rope, silk (50 ft.)

Gold: 46gp, 9sp, 5cp
```

And that leave the heavy hitter being... Me (The Bard?)?


----------



## Kerrz (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey now, just because you took down two zombies doesn't make you a heavy hitter. The Artificer has Adamantine plates. He just had to use a dagger to beat the DR of the zombies.

Metagaming at its finest.


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

So I deal damage and he absorbs it? 

Yeah, I'm not too worried, but it was a fairly funny thought of the Bard being the Heavy


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 14, 2005)

I guess I figured that with fleshy undead it would be obvious to cut them to pieces, also, bludgeoning weapons would be really unwieldy underwater.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

Guess Kerrz isn't back yet


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 7, 2005)

That statement was entirely true. I got back to my place at school, and my landlord had disconnected my jury-rigged internet connection. It took him almost two weeks to get the proper connection up, but from here on out I should be live. I'll probably railroad you guys into Rekkenmark where you'll meet Primus' character. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

I think we had some seblence of a plan, so feel free to act it out for us.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> The ONLY reason I'm letting you get away with the 70/70 deal is because you rolled 20 on d20+7. I was about to have Therius walk away out of spite, but then I made a roll... and we'll go with the dice. However, keep that in mind. I am not going to give you free money. There is no reason in the world either of those players should have been carrying around 190gp, and if you were humanoid races, I probably would have knocked the first person who mentioned looting them (Agarndas) down to evil. Since you're warforged, I'll let alot of the morality issues slide, but keep in mind that just because YOU don't think something is vile and evil, does not mean that EVERYONE ELSE thinks the same thing.
> 
> This doesn't need any more discussion, as it has wasted enough time already, but I wanted you guys to know WHY I was wasting time bartering. You have 190gp worth of free money, not treasure, not looted items -- free money that a "good" party of folks would not have looted. The world will balance itself out.



I disagree with the looting, though what would likely have happened is any personal or sentimental belongings would have stayed with the bodies (which was suggested anyway I believe).  But, especialy in this day and age, there is no reason to say "I won't touch those items because they belonged to my dead companion".  I know, that almost all of my good characters would prefer his companions gain something from his misfortunate death, especialy because perhaps they could use it to survive themselves.

Anyway, I do understand wanting to take away a little of the gold and such, and we've been using it as a party fund to accomplish the goal our two dead companions agreed was worth while, so I don't see the evil in such an act myself.

Anyway, that was my 2 cents.


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 27, 2005)

Game Balance.

I keep making up excuses, but the short and simple of it is Game Balance.

Those characters should not have had 190gp just sitting around, and you won't receive 190gp for killing two zombies. The money will disappear.

If any more players stop posting, the same thing will happen with their non-critical items.

Looting NPCs is one thing. Looting players is bad form. That's like stealing from your party members. It's cool if you want to... but you're going to have to pay the consequences.


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

I understand the game balance issues of allowing for a few extra resources (though, that's realy only a big issue at this low level), but you mentioned that it was an evil act.

However, it's a simple adjustment to tweak, and it's not like we've done much with the gear up till now, and the money's going towards the end goal.  I guess I just don't see it as that big of a deal, but, you're the GM, so however you want to roll with it 

Of course, having the players wander off elsewhere means we don't get their gear, and they're still alive if they show up again later with a good reason for droping.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 27, 2005)

For what it's worth, I agree with Bront. Not looting deceased party members is like someone writing a will requesting that all their worldly posessions be put in a pile and incinerated. It could happen, but a good-aligned character would much rather his companions take his stuff along, to be put to good use and perhaps one day be given back to him should he be raised, than have it sit in a pile, waiting for scavengers or looters to steal them. 

As for game balance, 190 gp between 4 1st-level characters isn't a big deal. While giving us a few extra expenses isn't unreasonable, doing them for the express purpose of getting rid of said wealth in a blunt manner is rather forceful, and, IMO, damages the suspension of disbelief. 

It's not a huge deal, but a lot of DMs have a mentality that characters taking useful items from their deceased companions is some horrible act, when in reality it'd be rather unrealistic for it not to happen in most groups, and, at these levels, doesn't really impact game balance too much.


----------



## Kerrz (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah. I might have gone overboard with the evil act thing. If I were running an exalted game, then yes, I would have docked some folks for not sending them off like vikings with all of their possessions into a fiery ship. I'm not running an exalted game.

You guys have to remember. This is my first time DMing a PbP game. My second game DMed at all. I'm just ecstatic that we still have posters. I just have to learn from my mistakes and go on with them.

Had I never made any OOC comments, and just demanded that ridiculous price from you guys, then it would have just been the will of the DM. But I undermined my own authority by speaking out. I'll try to avoid making the same mistake again.

I still stand by my decision to take the money from you. I would do it again, though probably more subtly. ie- thief in the night.

As for the wander idea... No. I like killing characters. Better not stop posting or you're next!


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Hehe.

I'm generaly more a proponent of the GM and the players working togeather to create the story, so I tend as a GM to be forgiving, and perhaps a bit overgenerous (though, I'm fairly rough in combat to make up for it).

Just go with the flow, and as a player and a GM, it will make the experience more enjoyable


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 7, 2005)

Ladies and Gents. I may or may not be incommunicado this weekend. I'll figure it out later. If I don't post, you'll figure out what happened.

North/Shaggyspellsword, we're waiting for your actions in combat.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Kerrz [sblock]2 things
1) Tenor is becoming a bit disillusioned with the us vs them attitude of some of his companions, particularly this particular encounter, where instead of offering quarter or trying for a peacefull halt, they ripped the guy to pieces.  He honestly never felt comfortable with some of his companions in the first place.

2) I'm unfortunately looking to cut back a bit in my PbP games, having a few other responsabilities that are coming up, here and given #1, I'm thinking this one might be good.  I'd like to find a plesant way to remove him, without killing him preferably, and appologize profusely for neading to leave.

FYI - I've already halted a game I was about to start, and am probably droping another 2, a third is about ready to finish, and one of the games I'm running should be over in about a month.  You're not exclusive in this.

Let me know how we can best deal with this.  I'll keep playing till we can work out a good way to handle things.[/sblock]


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront:
[sblock]Tenor can be thrown from the train if you guys don't kill the Soldier this round. It won't kill him, and he can come back later.

However, if that doesn't pan out, then perhaps afterwards Tenor can make a dramatic "It wasn't worth it! These men died for NOTHING! And we're going to go kill more men... all for NOTHING!" sort of speech, then go find another seat on the train and disappear.

Your choice. We all know what I'd rather do though. Throw momma from the train!

It was good gaming with you, hopefully your schedule will lighten and we can have Tenor make a triumphant return!

Hopefully the rest of the party survives that long without you.[/sblock]


----------



## Kerrz (Oct 11, 2005)

Err. It appears that the next combat round is solving our problems for us. Tenor just got critted for 23 damage.

I actually had originally planned to attack North, but if one of the characters has to die because of the way the dice came up, then I'd rather lose the one that isn't being played anymore.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Ouch, well, glad I could take one for the team then.

I'll keep reading here, and perhaps when things lighten up, I can make a return appearance.  (or perhaps Tenor returns from the dead, muhaha!) 

It's been fun guys, but I need to cut down my PbPs a bit, and amazingly, this became quite convenient.  Enjoy, and I'm sure I'll still see you all around the boards (I'm not droping them all, just a few).


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

[sblock=Kerrz]Ouch, I was going to suggest a potential back in later if/when things clear up, given my connections to the house that perhaps they might have me raised, but I don't think that works if they cut off the soul mark.  Oh well, either I bring him back, or I don't.  Still was fun, particularly the death scene 

I'll still be watching.[/sblock]


----------



## Primus (Oct 13, 2005)

Actually, it does still work.  The soul mark isn't so much a receptacle for the soul as an expression of it.  Its like a fingerprint, damage it or remove it and it'll grow back when magical healing is applied.  The relevant text is:


> While someone could gouge away the symbol, the ghulra is a part of the warforged in a way nobody truly understands; when someone uses repair or cure spells on the warforged, a damaged ghulra is restored to its original shape. While it cannot be permanently destroyed, a warforged can cover its ghulra or may choose to use Disguise to place a false mark over its real one.


----------



## Primus (Oct 13, 2005)

Besides, the ghulra's still around.  It's just been... er... misplaced...

<.<
>.>
SHIFTY!


----------

